# My Drawings



## TemplarKormac

Since I was 9 years old, I've been able to reproduce images on paper with without any aids whatsoever, well, except a ruler, a pencil and 8.5 x 10" sketch paper. I stopped for about 10 years, but now I've picked it up once more. Now, I'd like to show you guys my work.

This one I did a month ago, Starfire from Teen Titans:







I will be routinely posting new work on my Deviant Art page, here:

JadeHarvester - DeviantArt


----------



## TemplarKormac

This one I did the same day, Uncle Iroh escaping from the Fire Nation prison. From Avatar: The Last Airbender:


----------



## TemplarKormac

Another week later, I did this one, Princess Mononoke riding her wolf, from the movie by the same name. I still have work to do on the human face:


----------



## TemplarKormac

That same week, I drew that very famous Vulcan, Spock, from Star Trek:


----------



## TemplarKormac

Another week later I did this, another one of Princess Mononoke charging into battle:


----------



## TemplarKormac

And this past Wednesday, I drew this, which is my personal favorite. Lily and Haku (in his dragon form) from Spirited Away:


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara

Starfire hentai parody= 5/5​


----------



## Greeneyedlady

Nice! I paint, though I don't get much time to do so anymore. Here's a few of mine.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Those are really good. Have you tried drawing anything original?

(I'm not being a dick)


----------



## Mad_Cabbie

theDoctorisIn said:


> Those are really good. Have you tried drawing anything original?
> 
> (I'm not being a dick)



Um....


----------



## Gracie

You do fingers very well. I have a helluva time doing those. HARD. So is hair. Or fur. Oy.


----------



## TemplarKormac

theDoctorisIn said:


> Those are really good. Have you tried drawing anything original?
> 
> (I'm not being a dick)



Doh!

I have stuff from high school that I drew. I did one depicting the story of Macbeth which I drew in my Junior year for Lit class. It was so good the teacher pleaded with me to keep it. At some point I'll post them to my page. I'm more of a guy who likes to reproduce things that I see, to put my eidetic memory to good use.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> Starfire hentai parody= 5/5​



Actually that's the way she looked in the TV show.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara

I know.  I was saying that the hentai was 5/5.  

I notice grids on all your drawings.  What's up with that?​


----------



## Darkwind

If I gave you a short story, could you illustrate it?


----------



## TemplarKormac

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> I know.  I was saying that the hentai was 5/5.
> 
> I notice grids on all your drawings.  What's up with that?​



Its an aid. I was born with one eye permanently off center, and it messes with my alignment. I use a ruler and 12 inch T square to draw 1 inch by 1 inch grids.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Darkwind said:


> If I gave you a short story, could you illustrate it?



I could try. But my freehand isn't great. At least to me anyhow.


----------



## norwegen

Nice drawings, but can you draw flies as well as I can?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

TemplarKormac said:


> This one I did the same day, Uncle Iroh escaping from the Fire Nation prison. From Avatar: The Last Airbender:



You are quite talented!


----------



## TemplarKormac

norwegen said:


> Nice drawings, but can you draw flies as well as I can?



I can draw a fly swatter.


----------



## Darkwind

My middle daughter has really developed a good talent in drawing.  She was kind of stuck in doing charcoal and black n white pencil.  I purchased a couple of courses for her on Estay for doing color pencil work.  She is developing an amazing talent.

As a gift, she drew our newest grand-daughter who was born December 10th.....She framed it for us too.  Here is the finished drawing...






ETA:  Here is her comment:  " Testing out some colored charcoal with a white prismacolor pencil on pastel paper. I really love the skin tones range I could achieve. Approximately 15 hours of work."


----------



## percysunshine

.
Those are all good Templar. Cheers.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

TemplarKormac said:


> Since I was 9 years old, I've been able to reproduce images on paper with without any aids whatsoever, well, except a ruler, a pencil and 8.5 x 10" sketch paper. I stopped for about 10 years, but now I've picked it up once more. Now, I'd like to show you guys my work.
> 
> This one I did a month ago, Starfire from Teen Titans:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be routinely posting new work on my Deviant Art page, here:
> 
> JadeHarvester - DeviantArt



There's a fascinating fact about children enabling them to draw really well. Something in the brain is on at birth enabling accurate recreations via drawing and art that shuts off for most around puberty. Those where it stays on become artists often.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Here's my newest addition, fresh off the--er presses. Howl Pendragon:


----------



## Vigilante

TK, you're good, now try some political satire, such as this John McNaughton painting.....


----------



## TemplarKormac

Here's another one for you to look at, I took a three month break from drawing and started back with one last night. This is Mulan and her Horse Khan, from the Disney Movie, Mulan:


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> I know.  I was saying that the hentai was 5/5.
> 
> I notice grids on all your drawings.  What's up with that?​




If its done right, learning to draw and paint is hard work. There are no shortcuts. The grids make it possible for phonies to copy the work of others and pass it off as their own. 

Real artists sometimes use grids for portraits. 

TemplarKormac


----------

